
Microsoft Flow - imarihantnahata
https://flow.microsoft.com/en-us/
======
pella
a new IFTTT competitor.

more alternatives:

* [https://github.com/pjf/exobrain](https://github.com/pjf/exobrain)

* [https://github.com/cantino/huginn/](https://github.com/cantino/huginn/)

* [https://github.com/bipio-server/bipio](https://github.com/bipio-server/bipio)

* [https://github.com/ottawaruby/whenbot](https://github.com/ottawaruby/whenbot)

~~~
tootie
Wasn't this called Yahoo Pipes in 2008?

------
justsaysmthng
Just watched the "how it works" video and I'm less than impressed (can
anything impress me these days?).

"Why constantly check e-mail when you can get a text message when anyone
important e-mails you..."

Actually, I receive a push notification whenever I receive an email. I'd hate
to receive SMS messages instead of e-mails.

\---

"Say someone tweets something about your company. Set up a flow that follows
them, sends a nice reply, adds him to a spreadsheet which then gets sent to
Salesforce".

Yeah, so someone tweets "YourCompany fucking sucks!" and now the flow
automatically follows him, sends a ridiculous "nice reply" and adds an
obviously unsatisfied customer (or whatever) to the CRM..

\---

"Working smarter, so you can work less and do more",

I think I've heard this promise a thousand times before.

I don't know about the Flow service, but the ad video is quite dumb and
uninspired, just like the background music.. who composes all these identical
tech ad songs ?

~~~
CamatHN
You might be right in the certain situations but this is an open tool with a
wide array of possible uses for people. Such a pessimistic approach doesn't
allow for any exploration when think about its potential uses.

~~~
justsaysmthng
Frankly, I don't really care. Really. It might be the greatest tool ever
created..

There's too much great software and not enough head space to fit it all in.

This proliferation of tools and services hasn't achieved the proverbial "work
less do more" which all of them promise.

They are necessary in order to deal with the increased complexity of
technology (and our lives), but the catch is - once we integrate them into our
work(life)flow, we add another layer of complexity and hence give up even more
control to third parties.

I guess this is why Flow has been created, but the catch is the same - once
you integrate it, you add another layer of tweaking and twiddling until it all
becomes a monster with a life of its own.

There was an article here on HN yesterday - 'you probably don't need any js
lib for your project' and I totally agree with the author.

We _can_ live without layers upon layers of complexity, albeit with a bit more
'manual' work - we have to _reduce_ it rather than try to build meta layers on
top of existing ones.

Sorry for the gloomy mood, I guess it's the weather.

~~~
arcticfox
This is basically IFTTT. Tons of people use IFTTT, even if I have only found a
need for it a few times.

'you probably don't need any js lib for your project' is true, but 'I can
probably use modern JS libs to write a competitor 5x faster than your from-
scratch project, assuming it's at least moderately complex' is also true.

------
skocznymroczny
Good thing they picked up a unique name that won't collide with any other
similar named projects.

~~~
AnkhMorporkian
They obviously did some type checking on the name[1]. I'm sure they Squared up
the UI elements while they were developing it[2]. The moments before launch
must have been pretty tense though[3]. I just hope this service supports file
uploads[4].

1\. [https://github.com/facebook/flow](https://github.com/facebook/flow)

2\. [https://github.com/square/flow](https://github.com/square/flow)

3\.
[https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow](https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow)

4\. [https://github.com/flowjs/flow.js](https://github.com/flowjs/flow.js)

~~~
toyg
They probably used FTP while developing [5] and a lot of online chatting [6].

[5] [http://fivedetails.com/flow/](http://fivedetails.com/flow/)

[6] [https://www.getflow.com/apps/](https://www.getflow.com/apps/)

~~~
chris_wot
To get it done, they would have used project management [7] whilst management
decided on EDI integration suites. [8]

7\. [https://www.getflow.com](https://www.getflow.com)

8\. [http://www.flowsoftware.com](http://www.flowsoftware.com)

~~~
vehementi
Do you think they were a little bitter about Slack and probably used a
competitor [9] instead?

9\. [https://www.flowdock.com/](https://www.flowdock.com/)

------
hadrien01
Microsoft already created (and abandoned) a IFTTT competitor in 2012:
[http://onx.ms](http://onx.ms)

~~~
tyingq
_" on{X} lets you control and extend the capabilities of your Android phone
using a JavaScript API to remotely program it."_

Perhaps in the same space, but that's a very specific sub-niche. This new
offering looks more like an actual competitor.

------
stonedge
To me, this looks like their own implementation of the Azure Logic Apps
product. ([https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/documentation/articles/app...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/documentation/articles/app-service-logic-what-are-logic-apps/)).

I don't believe this is intended to be a consumer level product at all. In
that sense, it's not an IFTTT competitor. Given it's got implementation points
to Sql Azure, Azure Blob storage, swagger, etc. this is likely meant as a
product for devs to use to hook-up integrations.

~~~
sheraz
Exactly what I was going to say. I setup some logic apps but never really dug
into this much beyond their demos.

Following on the heels of this will be Azure's Functions (Serverless/Lambda)
architecture, which will overlap some things here (for devs).

~~~
crandycodes
/* I'm a PM on Azure Functions */

Logic Apps and Flow are done by the same team, actually, so that's no
surprise. Logic Apps is for "Azure" users, which is mostly IT Pros and Dev.
Flow is intended to compliment Power Apps. They can both be built by users
aren't necessarily pro devs, but can use a drag-n-drop interface for
configuring things.

Functions are code driven by events. Logic Apps are workflow driven by events.
You can actually use the two together, which makes for some cool scenarios.

~~~
sheraz
LOVE WHEN THIS HAPPENS (and so many reasons why I love Hacker News :-)

I'm in the Bizspark++ Program -- and I've had a blast playing and learning
with all of the Azure products -- and I'm really looking forward to seeing
improvements on Python and Bash functions.

Keep it up, I'll be stalking your documentation updates :-)

------
g051051
It says it's a free service and doesn't directly mention any restrictions, but
when you try to sign up it will only accept something it thinks is a work or
school email address. So I guess self-employed people who use Gmail don't
count?

~~~
huac
assume they're doing a soft launch with o365 for business customers before
full launch

~~~
spdustin
It's been turned on for some time now. Just no marketing push that I've seen.
Quietly hidden away on Azure under another name, IIRC. It's early still,
though, and my memory is going a bit. :)

~~~
clamanna
The earlier offering was Azure Logic Apps, which is different than Microsoft
Flow.

Logic Apps is offered as part of Azure and is targeted at developers and IT
shops. Logic Apps are much more about heavy weight integration (e.g. business-
to-business communications, back-office connectivity to SAP), akin to Biztalk.
Details here: [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/documentation/articles/app...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/documentation/articles/app-service-logic-what-are-logic-apps/)

On the other hand, Flow is aimed at business end users with light weight
connectivity / automation needs (e.g. the examples in the video on the home
page). It does not have support for a lot of things devs or IT need, like
source control, monitoring, scripting, etc.

Disclaimer: did dev work for both. Hope that helps!

------
blazespin
I really hate how MSFT doesn't always respect its own SSO. Jeebus. I can't
login with my live account. It's free, but you have to use a work/school
account. Really?

------
tyingq
They have more integrations than are showing on the home page, but the only
way to see the full list is to sign up.

I uploaded some screen shots showing the available services/integrations:

[http://imgur.com/a/NR7Af](http://imgur.com/a/NR7Af)

~~~
toyg
Dev A: "So, what other integrations should we add?"

Dev B: "What about Skype? It's one of our products."

Dev A: "I don't care, I only use Slack. Screw our users, right?"

Dev B: "What about Skype for Business? People actually pay for that."

Dev A: "Nah, Wunderlist is much more important. _Much_."

~~~
rossng
Judging by the state of the various Skype apps, I suspect that getting
anything added to Skype is a kafkaesque nightmare.

I bet these guys just let it drop in order to get their product released.

~~~
toyg
Last time I checked, the main problem with regular Skype was being registered
and accredited by MS as a legit app. One would expect MS would trust itself...

Skype For Business / Lync is a total nightmare of enterprisey permission
models, yeah.

------
chris_wot
There used to be a tool called conduit, part of Gnome. It was pretty amazing,
in fact pretty much did DropBox before Dropbox but also synced everything and
allowed for custom actions.

Could have been a killer app for Gnome, but Gnome decided that redesigning the
notifications area and the clock was more important.

------
dbarlett
It's not mentioned on the landing page, but Flow integrates with PowerApps
[1]. The PowerApps console shows Flows [2], and PowerApps can trigger Flows
[3].

[1] [https://powerapps.microsoft.com/en-
us/](https://powerapps.microsoft.com/en-us/)

[2] [http://i.imgur.com/dKxw9Tz.png](http://i.imgur.com/dKxw9Tz.png)

[3] [http://i.imgur.com/UjJ7Bcg.png](http://i.imgur.com/UjJ7Bcg.png)

------
meesterdude
yet another stupid and uninformative $company_name + $company_product title.

Better title: "Microsoft Flow: Automation Workflow and Task automation"

~~~
blazespin
I don't get it, what's the problem? Just google "Microsoft Flow". Seems fine
to me.

------
jszymborski
Would love to see an IFTT.com integration :P

------
daw___
Any clues on why the site asks to uniquely identify my phone?

~~~
based2
[http://media.ca1.uscourts.gov/pdf.opinions/15-1719P-01A.pdf](http://media.ca1.uscourts.gov/pdf.opinions/15-1719P-01A.pdf)

------
based2
[http://www.automator.us/leopard/index.html](http://www.automator.us/leopard/index.html)

------
chinathrow
A new Zapier competitor (happy paying customer here).

------
piyushco
Looks like Microsoft is making zapier / ifttt.

------
jhwhite
Why would I use Flow over IFTTT?

~~~
toyg
Because it will (or rather should) better tie into MS properties like
Sharepoint, Office365, Azure and so on, which lots of people already use for
work.

This said, they completely ignored Skype, so...

~~~
badmiskallc
MS is iterating on skype web versions and and apis for skype and lync (skype
for business). I'm sure it will come in time.

------
Touche
If the developers are reading this, when I watch the video in Opera and make
it full screen the video doesn't stay centered and I can only see half of it.
It's falling off the left side of the page.

~~~
PapaSlug
Also on iPad (Safari)

------
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11594951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11594951)

------
sdfjkl
Microsoft Automator?

------
slantaclaus
Pretty cool feature macs have had for over 10 years

------
blue_dinner
I wonder what this means for ITTT?

~~~
blazespin
well, I'm sure IFTTT is more nimble than Microsoft and can leverage that by
focusing on specific high margin verticals, though Kudos to MSFT for sure.

I do love how clued in MSFT is these days. Really raises the bar for everyone.

------
tacos
If this Microsoft thing then that Microsoft thing.

~~~
wmccullough
Did you actually read it? It has integration with a ton of non-Microsoft
products?

~~~
tacos
If you're going to be pedantic over an obvious joke, then at least be more
specific than "a ton." Total service breadth (11) is presently countable on
fingers while naked.

~~~
tyingq
>Total service breadth (11) is presently countable on fingers

I tried, but it keeps overflowing the data type.

Edit: There are actually 31 services:
[http://imgur.com/a/NR7Af](http://imgur.com/a/NR7Af)

------
arsalanb
Microsoft always gives the vibe of a company that is desperate to salvage some
pride from its glory days. It was once a giant, but now they're on the brink
of redundancy, in terms of being viewed as "innovative".

This opinion may be controversial to many, but it is what a lot of people are
thinking. They experiment, which is phenomenal. But none of those experiments
have been a major hit.

Apple has flagship products like the iPhone, etc. Google has search, Android,
and even Youtube at the center of its existence. A fallback option, if you
please.

Mircosoft "somewhat" has Windows, but hasn't really nailed it yet. These
"experiments" will not bring back the glory days.

~~~
atonse
Ok I'll feed the troll.

I've excitedly watched what Apple has done in the last 10 years (and
exclusively use Apple devices in my home, and have convinced many family
members to switch).

But as a technologist who likes to see companies with great resources move
fast, to me MS has been much more exciting lately as a tech company than
Apple.

We are seeing the manifestation of the new Satya Nadella decree, which went
from "prop up Windows at any cost" to just "build stuff people like."

We're constantly seeing these kinds of things come out of MS now, and I can't
help but see that it must be a really exciting time to be an MS employee right
now, judging by the sheer amount of experimentation going on.

~~~
arsalanb
Firstly, I didn't intend to "troll" Microsoft.

Well, I agree with the last sentence. Satya Nadella was the much needed U-turn
from the Balmer era. It's just that by the standards Microsoft has set for
itself, they've under-performed over the years. I'm talking about major failed
experiments like Windows Vista, Lumia (or even the entire Nokia acquisition)

~~~
crandycodes
And I think that's why the "Satya U-Turn" is so promising. Vista and Lumia
were Ballmer-era failures. I work at Microsoft on Azure; it feels like a new
era. The open source feel is real, even if we might fail at it here and there.
PMs on the freaking SQL Server team were using Macs, because they want to feel
the pain of SQL users on Macs. It's really good stuff.

~~~
arsalanb
Absolutely. Now by my estimation there is still some effort going into
supporting those Ballmer-era failures, but such is the burden of being a
company as large as Microsoft.

Microsoft without the dead-weight of having to support failed tech — Now that
is a place I would like to work.

Edit: Do you think that Microsoft is actively taking steps in trying to do
away with supporting things like Vista, etc?

